# How Do I Get Rid of xpdx.sys?



## sliimshaydi (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi! 

After asking for help in another section pertaining to my laptop crashes, I've been told I have an infection called xpdx.sys. Does anybody have any idea what this might be and how I can get rid of it?

Any help is greatly appreciated!! 

Thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*http://www.greatis.com/appdata/d/x/xpdx.sys.htm*


> xpdx.sys - Dangerous. XPDX.SYS is Trojan/Backdoor.


Please follow the instructions *here* (5 pages) and then post all the requested logs in a new thread *here* for the security analysts to look at. If you have any trouble running any of the scans, leave them and move onto the next.

The security forum is always busy, so please be patient and you will receive a reply as soon as possible. If you go to Thread Tools > Subscribe at the top of your new thread you will receive an email as soon as a reply is posted.


----------



## sliimshaydi (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks so much for the help I really appreciate it.


----------

